# Culling eggs



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

When all attempts to stop breeding have failed. What would be the best way to cull a freshly laid egg clutch?


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Take out the clutch and just leave them out


----------



## Dweezy247 (May 2, 2013)

separate the male and female into different vivs,thats is a sure way to stop the breeding,if its a group of frogs try removing the females into their own vivs till your ready for the breeding to start again.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

"Good" thing about Leucs is that the females eat each others eggs.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Or.....you could give a local frogger your eggs if the other suggestions don't work for you....


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Judy S said:


> Or.....you could give a local frogger your eggs if the other suggestions don't work for you....


well I am in CT if anybody would like to help.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

MikeSmith said:


> well I am in CT if anybody would like to help.


Where in ct are you


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

central CT. PM any inquires.


----------



## Haryeti (Feb 4, 2014)

If the eggs are really fresh like less than a day old, you could put them in the freezer. They haven't developed a nervous system yet so they wouldn't feel anything.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Mail them to me


----------

